# lower control arm bushes hard to find? sentra 98'



## sabretron (Mar 17, 2010)

any1 hav an i dea of where i can find lower control arm bushes for my 98' sentra. the agents say i must buy the complete lower control arm...kinda think that a bit ridiculous.


----------

